# Upgrade from cdrkit to cdrtools - how ?

## kernelOfTruth

Hi guys,

my DVD-Burner (some stupid OEM Windows-only drive): HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N

doesn't work with cdrkit - so I'd like to upgrade to cdrtools

How can I make sure that it gets used everywhere (brasero, k3b, etc.) ?

Many thanks in advance   :Smile: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I know k3b has a preferences tab and there I could choose, exactly there you can enter your burning software bash name + options.

I suggest to uninstall cdrkit and install cdrtools, like me: Works in k3b (newier, newest version !!!)

```
localhost UrbanTerror # eix cdrkit

* app-cdr/cdrkit

     Available versions:  1.1.10 {debug hfs unicode}

     Homepage:            http://cdrkit.org

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

localhost UrbanTerror # eix cdrtools

[I] app-cdr/cdrtools

     Available versions:  2.01.01_alpha57-r1 (~)2.01.01_alpha75 (~)2.01.01_alpha76 (~)2.01.01_alpha77 {acl unicode}

     Installed versions:  2.01.01_alpha77(01:57:47 13.03.2010)(acl unicode)

     Homepage:            http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html

     Description:         A set of tools for CD/DVD reading and recording, including cdrecord

[I] virtual/cdrtools

     Available versions:  0

     Installed versions:  0(23:50:26 12.03.2010)

     Description:         Virtual for command-line recorders cdrtools and cdrkit

localhost UrbanTerror # eix k3b

[I] app-cdr/k3b

     Available versions:  (4) 1.70.0_beta1 (~)1.90.0_rc1

   {aqua debug dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac +handbook kdeenablefinal lame linguas_ast linguas_be linguas_bg linguas_ca linguas_ca@valencia linguas_cs linguas_csb linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_eu linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hne linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mai linguas_nb linguas_nds linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_oc linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_se linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sv linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW mad musepack musicbrainz sndfile sox taglib vcd vorbis +wav}

     Installed versions:  1.90.0_rc1(4)(08:10:19 14.03.2010)(dvd emovix encode ffmpeg flac handbook lame mad musepack musicbrainz sndfile sox taglib vcd vorbis wav -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -linguas_ast -linguas_be -linguas_bg -linguas_ca -linguas_ca@valencia -linguas_cs -linguas_csb -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_eu -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hne -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mai -linguas_nb -linguas_nds -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_oc -linguas_pa -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sv -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW)

     Homepage:            http://www.k3b.org/

     Description:         The CD/DVD Kreator for KDE

```

Last edited by Roman_Gruber on Mon Mar 15, 2010 2:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gerard27

I checked my setup and I have k3b + cdrtools + virtual/cdrtools.

Works fine.

According to equery d k3b needs it.

Gerard.

----------

## toralf

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> I suggest to uninstall cdrkit and install cdrkit

 ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelOfTruth

thanks tw04l124 & gerard82 ! 

with cdrecord the stupid drive works   :Very Happy: 

any suggestions how to disable hal-support for k3b (the new ones, e.g. 1.70*, 1.90*) ?

with hal and wodim it won't work

without hal and wodim it works from the console / terminal (cdrecord does a great job instead of that ideologically crippled fork) but NOT with k3b  :Wink: 

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *tw04l124 wrote:*   I suggest to uninstall cdrkit and install cdrkit ? 

 

I know typo first time, I corrected it in the meantime. But its very amusing someone saw that. LOL, rofl

----------

## Roman_Gruber

Hello, i heard or read something on the forum. 

```
[D] kde-base/solid

     Available versions:  

   (4.3)   4.3.3 ~4.3.4-r2 ~4.3.4-r3 4.3.5 ~4.3.5-r1

   (4.4)   ~4.4.0 ~4.4.1

   {aqua bluetooth debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix networkmanager wicd}

     Installed versions:  4.4.1(4.4)(05:34:20 14.03.2010)(bluetooth -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix -networkmanager -wicd)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Solid: the KDE hardware library

```

Solid depends on hal, so thats why its needed for k3b. As I have read hal is depreacated (outdated) and so I hope kde devs will get soon rid of hal. As far as I have understood dbus makes the work, hal has done in the past, or so. That information is 2 weeks old.

Whats not clear now. Does your drive work now with k3b and hal? or not?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

unfortunately it still doesn't work - meanwhile I bought a LiteOn drive and am very happy with it ^^

the offending drive is:

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH41N, MN01

the new one / additional one is:

ATAPI   iHAS324   Y, BL1W

thanks for the info !

I didn't even consider re-emerging solid   :Smile: 

----------

